# Hello



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I live in London and I am interested in finding out more about keeping and breeding Fancy mice for show.

I breed and show chinchillas already (the species not the variety) and have kept mice as pets on and off for years. I have never had show stock before, only pet shop mice, and though knowledgable about breeding almost all small animals have never bred mice.

Any advice most welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi and welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi and welcome,what variety were you thinking of getting?


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

